# Notification dans iPhoto???



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

Hello,

Jai une notification (petite poule rouge avec 1) sur mon appli. iPhoto qui est affiché, mais je narrive pas à comprendre comment la supprimer... (je ne sais pas comment/où lire la notification...)

Merci d'avance pour laide portée!


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

macdani a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Jai une notification (petite poule rouge avec 1) sur mon appli. iPhoto qui est affiché




Il faut cliquer sur le coq vert.

Plus sérieusement, quand tu lance iPhoto, aucun message ne s'affiche ?
Il y a un chiffre dans cette poule ?


----------



## macdani (1 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il faut cliquer sur le coq vert.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, quand tu lance iPhoto, aucun message ne s'affiche ?
> Il y a un chiffre dans cette poule ?



Ben NON! ni coq ni *poule* ni poussin... (j&#8217;avais pas vu la faite de frappe... )


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Essaie de le virer puis de le réinstaller. iPhoto n'a aucune raison a priori d'afficher une pastille rouge.


----------



## macdani (1 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Essaie de le virer puis de le réinstaller. iPhoto n'a aucune raison a priori d'afficher une pastille rouge.



C'est fait, mais la pastille est toujours là!!!:hein:


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Ceci me fait penser que tu as peut-être des photos partagées quelque part, en particulier dans FaceBook. Peut-être qu'en faisant la manip inverse....


----------



## macdani (1 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ceci me fait penser que tu as peut-être des photos partagées quelque part, en particulier dans FaceBook. Peut-être qu'en faisant la manip inverse....


Merci pour ton link mais j'ai beau le relire 10x mais je ne comprends pas bien la procédure...:rose:


----------



## lineakd (2 Février 2014)

@macdani, si tu utilises facebook, désactive l'autorisation de l'app iphoto à accèder à ton compte facebook. Je ne connais pas le chemin de la désactivation, n'étant pas un utilisateur de facebook.


----------



## macdani (2 Février 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @macdani, si tu utilises facebook, désactive l'autorisation de l'app iphoto à accèder à ton compte facebook. Je ne connais pas le chemin de la désactivation, n'étant pas un utilisateur de facebook.



En fait cest linverse, on se sais pas désactiver à partir l'app iphoto accès à FB. (je me trompe peut-être...)
Jai donc désactivé laccès à l'app iphoto dans mon application FB.

Et ensuite??? (la pastille est toujours présente...:mouais


----------



## JokeyezFX (22 Octobre 2014)

J'ai également ce problème de pastille qui m'énerve d'ailleurs !

Par contre, chez moi, le problème vient clairement des flux de photos partagés : J'ai un flux de photo (que je n'ai pas créé moi-même mais dans lequel je suis invité) et il y a toujours une boule bleue sur le flux de photo en question (la même qu'il y a sur iOS lorsqu'on télécharge une nouvelle app que l'on a jamais ouverte), et pourtant j'ai regardé toute les photos de ce flux, il n'y a plus aucune boule bleue sur aucune photo, et pourtant la boule bleue reste présente sur la vignette de présentation du flux de photo. Donc la pastille rouge sur iPhoto reste également.

Je comprend pas c'est quoi ce bug, j'ai même redémarré mon mac mais rien n'y fait...

Ah oui, à savoir aussi que j'ai désactivé "Pastille sur l'icône de l'app" en sélectionnant "Photos iCloud" dans le menu "Notifications" des préférences système. Mais ça ne change rien, bah oui, Photos iCloud c'est pas iPhoto! Mais bon, on essaye ce qu'on peut !

Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------

